# فين مشرفيين المنتدى



## ++menooo++ (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*سلام و نعمه*
*انا شايف ان مشرفيين المنتدى نايميين خالص و مش ظاهريين اليوميين دول :new2: *
*يمكن يكون عندهم ظروف مفيش مشكله:dntknw: *
*بس كنت بقترح لو يتعمل منافسه بين المشرفيين يعنى مسابقه افضل منتدى*
*و طبعا كل مشرف هيكونله تأثير على المنتدى و على حسب ما بيشد الناس  بردوده و مواضيعه*
*و المشرف الفائز مش هيكون انشط مشرف*
*بس يكون انشط قسم و هو يتضافله علامه مميزه فى توقيعه ان هو فى شهر كذا كان قسمه انشط قسم*
*زى وسام يعنى*
*ايه رأيكم*
*الحقيقه انا مش شايف اى مشرف فى المنتدى غير مشرف عام و مشرفيين جدد:ranting:  *
*انا احتج*
*اتصرفوا بقى هههههههههه*
*ربنا يبارككم *
*سلام*​


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*المشرفين موجودين يا مينو*


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*مالك ياض عندك روك ومينا دول الادمن*

*بعدين دريم انسر مارتينا جيجى ديانا رامى طارق جيرل  فادى ميريت*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*البس النظاره يا مينو محنا كلنا موجودين اهوه انت اللى مش واخد بالك منا*


----------



## ++menooo++ (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*ايه يا جدعان*
*هو انا بخرف*
*ما انا قولت اللى موجوديين مشرفيين عاااااااااااااااام*
*يعنى روك و مينا و طارق و جيرل و فادى و ميرنا و رامى*
*يعنى ناس جددددددددددددد و ادمنز*
*انا عايز كل المشرفيين يكونوا زى الناس اللى اتكتبوا فوق دول*
*يعنى مثلا هقولكم الأسماء بقا بدال ما انتوا مركزيين اوى*
*خلينى ارهخم شويه*
*+Dream+*
*artamisss* مختفيه ليها كام يوم
*blackguitar*
*†gomana†**  هى دايما عامله اوف لاين يعنى ممكن ما تتحسبش*
*ma7aba*
*MichaelMagdy*
*pola*
*ezzzak*
*antoon refaat*
*answer me muslims**  مختفى ليه كتير اوى و بيدخل كل فين و فين و على فكره امبااااارح دخل علشان انا بعتله لينك يشوفه و تقريبا بعد ما شاف اللى بعته نزل موضوع و خرج*
*يبقى ازاى بقى المشرفيين موجوديين*


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*
**+Dream+* *ظروفها وظروف ابنها 
**artamisss** مختفيه ليها كام يوم وبردو ديانا قالت انها مش هتبقى موجوده زى الاول
**blackguitar** قال فى المشرفين انه مش هيدخل زى الاول لظروف معينه وشرحها
**†gomana†** هى دايما عامله اوف لاين يعنى ممكن ما تتحسبش
**ma7aba** كل يوم الصبح بيكون موجود وببيرد فى الموضيع
**MichaelMagdy** كل يوم موجود ومشوفتهوش قصر فى يوم
**pola** بولا انا مش عارفه بس هوه بيدخل 
**ezzzak** عنده ظروف وبردو شرحها للادمن 
**antoon refaat** مستازن لفتره وهيرجع 
answer me muslims  انسر انا كنت بشوفه من فتره لفتره بس اكيد لظروفه*

*ويا مينو محدش بيغيب من المشرفين او حتى الادمن الا لما بيسيب خبر بكده اما بينزل موضوع او بيقول لروك فى رساله*


----------



## lionheart122000 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*العرب جرب*

انا شايف ان اسم الموقع و هو الكنيسة العربية مش صحيح  لان المسيحيين الشرقيين مش عرب لكن المسلمين هم اللى عرب و جم احتلوا بلادنا من 1400 سنة و شكرا على اعطائى فرصة للمشاركة


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *+Dream+** ظروفها وظروف ابنها *
> *artamisss** مختفيه ليها كام يوم وبردو ديانا قالت انها مش هتبقى موجوده زى الاول*
> *blackguitar** قال فى المشرفين انه مش هيدخل زى الاول لظروف معينه وشرحها*
> *†gomana†** هى دايما عامله اوف لاين يعنى ممكن ما تتحسبش*
> ...



*اذن المشرفيين فعلا متغيبيين و انا مكنتش اعرف ان محبه بيدخل الصبح هو و مايكل لكن الباقى عندهم ظروف *
*و انا مكنتش اعرف ان عندهم ظروف كنت حابب بس انهم يكونوا موجودين زى زمان كلهم كلهم فقولت ننشطهم بالطريقه دى و خلاص بدال انتوا عارفيين انهم مشغوليين كلهم و عندهم ظروف يبقى مش مهم تنفزوا الأقتراح ده *
*بس يارب يرجعوا تانى بسرعه*
*علشان انا اساسا فى ناس معرفهاش يعنى زى ايزاك ليه شهور مش بيدخل :smil13: يعنى من قبل ما ادخل المنتدى *


> *ويا مينو محدش بيغيب من المشرفين او حتى الادمن الا لما بيسيب خبر بكده اما بينزل موضوع او بيقول لروك فى رساله*



*انا مكنتش اعرف انا زى ما قولت حابب المنتدى يبقى مليان بالناس الحلوه *


----------



## ميرنا (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*خلاص المره دى مش هضربك المره الجايه ربنا يستر عليك*


----------



## Fadie (19 أكتوبر 2006)

محبتك جميلة جدا يا مينو ربنا يبارك قلبك


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*


ميرنا قال:



			خلاص المره دى مش هضربك المره الجايه ربنا يستر عليك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**هههههههه اوك شكرا يا ميرنا*
*وكان الله غفور رحيم*
*علشان كده انتى هترحمينى المره دى*
*صدق الله العظيم*


----------



## ++menooo++ (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*


F a d i e قال:



			محبتك جميلة جدا يا مينو ربنا يبارك قلبك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**شكرا يا غالى على كلام الجميل ده*
*ده منتدى رقم 1 عندى*


----------

